# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Anyone learned to think in mental images

## Threeofeight

I'm ever so slightly trying to achieve a cognition that is visual and seems more tangible 

I've read of it in certain Tantra Yoga as an essential factor as are all other factors in this yoga.
I'll describe how I see it happen;

I close my eyes and silence all linguistic chatter 
I sort of let focus dwindle on an empty spinal chord
Then I bring an effort to bring to consciousness an idea/concept and let it morph
I sort of ride the image like a wave, it's sort of a small effort and no force other then maybe intention but it's very fleeting altho it stays in memory much stronger afterwards

Another example is when talking to people whenever there is something more tangible to the conversation I use images as a sort of mnemonic device. Too bad people talk so fast and so much that I can't apply it in any sort of interesting developing force.

For me, people have the most presence as an image. I saw this girl i.e. she's a lot younger than me btw. who has a b/f. And this made me saw fleeting images in my mind and a feeling accompanied of compassion as in awhh that's cute. This entire concept of her and her b/f and her age and all these feelings that accompany this is inside this image. 

This belly-felt feeling is notable in all examples I just mentioned 

The reason I don't see this more often is cause I don't find interesting concepts to really play with
Now the reason I make this thread is there's some interesting people who visit here. 
Does someone know what I am talking about and learned to use it? 

Eh

----------

